# AFX: Vektor in 3D-PreComp mit Kamera wird unscharf



## Sabsar (10. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Vektordatei ("Sonnenicon" = an) in einer PreComp. Die will ich mit einer Kamera aus verschiedenen Einstellungen zeigen... dafür stelle ich bei der PreComp 3D an.

Wenn ich nun ganz nah an die Comp ranfahre ist der Vektor verschwommen/pixelig... dabei skalier ich ihn doch nicht, ich fahre nur nah mit der Kamera an.

Bei der Comp die "Sonne" anschalten funktioniert nicht, denn dann reagiert die Kamera nicht mehr.

Wie funktioniert das, dass der Vektor (in einer PreComp) auch in 3D nicht pixelig wird?
Gab es da eine bestimmte Reihenfolge, die man beim precomposen, "Vectorsonne"anschalten, 3D-Layer anschalten beachten muss?
(In anderen Foren gibts ähnliche Berichte, aber da klappt das dann, dass alles toll ist, sobald die "Vecotrsonne" an ist...geht doch aber in 3D irgendwie nicht?!)


----------

